# What is your best non-glass find



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 25, 2020)

18 in diameter grinding stone, dug this up maybe 10 years ago, luckily i wasn't too far from my car, its not light.


----------



## hemihampton (May 25, 2020)

signs

 maybe?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 26, 2020)

This 1869 penny is my favorite. Dug from a former brewery's basement dirt floor the same day as a car accident. I dug it *after* the car hit me.


----------



## yacorie (May 26, 2020)

Definitely beer cans value size and then signs


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 26, 2020)

I will go with Jugs. My favorite next to finding glass.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 26, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> 18 in diameter grinding stone, dug this up maybe 10 years ago, luckily i wasn't too far from my car, its not light.  View attachment 207803


Don’t some of those way a thousand pounds


----------



## hemihampton (May 26, 2020)

Forgot this 100+ year old Buster Brown Plate. One of my Favorites I recently posted in the Prized Possession Category. LEON.






__





						Dug this Cool intact Plate.
					

I've dug probably 100 or more broken plates through out the years in the bottom of Privy's. Out of all those broken plates I think I might of only got around 3 whole ones & usually with a chip & usually plain looking slick. BUT, One day I pulled out this whole one, from the backside first so was...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## bottlecrazy (May 26, 2020)

This potlid


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 26, 2020)

Here is a R.I. Civil War Staff Officer's Button that I dug in a farm dump a couple years back (Got the case from my grandfather who woned a Jewelry store in the 1970s and 80s).


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

you can see a little in the sun flare in the photo but this sign is covered in iridescence. Heavy guage steel enameled sign.  Shocking isn't it!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> View attachment 207826
> This 1869 penny is my favorite. Dug from a former brewery's basement dirt floor the same day as a car accident. I dug it *after* the car hit me.


Glad you and the penny are okay!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> 18 in diameter grinding stone, dug this up maybe 10 years ago, luckily i wasn't too far from my car, its not light.  View attachment 207803


Fred Flintstones car wheel.  Lol!


----------



## sandchip (May 26, 2020)

Found the bannerstone 30 years ago and haven't come close to finding anything of that caliber since.

Took 45 years of looking the creek to find an undamaged jug.

There's got to be more, but I haven't seen another sign like it in 35 years.

And after a rainy night, this little scumbag showed up at my shop. Already had a dog and told him to scram, but he just sat there. Dammit, Otis!


----------



## hemihampton (May 26, 2020)

1860's Masonic Pipe. From 1860's Privy that had a Cobalt Blue Ten Pin Pontiled Teller's (broken) in the hole, along with about 20 broken quart size 10 sided Ginger Beers. LEON.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 26, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Don’t some of those way a thousand pounds


i could believe it, ive seen really big mill stones before that could weight that much


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Found the bannerstone 30 years ago and haven't come close to finding anything of that caliber since.
> 
> Took 45 years of looking the creek to find an undamaged jug.
> 
> ...


I love your indian artifact, that banner stone is beautiful and not a chip on it! I have seen you post that jug before. It is gorgeous. I never get tired of see it. The glazing is amazing! Lost wet dog. You gave him a name, a home, and a family. Now he has a sense of purpose. Your a good person
Sandchip.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Don’t some of those way a thousand pounds


The big ones i am sure do.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 27, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Found the bannerstone 30 years ago and haven't come close to finding anything of that caliber since.
> 
> Took 45 years of looking the creek to find an undamaged jug.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, love the cement sign! Also it's nice that you adopted the dog, looks like he needed a good friend and a home!


----------



## Skadman4 (May 30, 2020)

My Western Electric relay box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2020)

50 Amp. Fabric cord ,made of wood... that's awesome. Never opened it up have you. Wonder what they used back then definitly not digital. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (May 30, 2020)

I have actually and its not anything like you would imagine inside. I'll have to take some pics, it still has the original schematics on the lid!

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> I have actually and its not anything like you would imagine inside. I'll have to take some pics, it still has the original schematics on the lid!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Really neat.


----------



## bottlecrazy (May 30, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Found the bannerstone 30 years ago and haven't come close to finding anything of that caliber since.
> 
> Took 45 years of looking the creek to find an undamaged jug.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful artifact, and a very cute dog!


----------



## digger dun (Jun 3, 2020)

Dug this aquamanile from a vein of sterile ash in an 1890s dump a few years back...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 3, 2020)

digger dun said:


> View attachment 208191View attachment 208192
> Dug this aquamanile from a vein of sterile ash in an 1890s dump a few years back...


Crazy cool find brother!


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 3, 2020)

This railroad luggage tag dont know age


----------



## The Corbetts (Jun 3, 2020)

Found along a Maine river bank a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 4, 2020)

The Corbetts said:


> Found along a Maine river bank a couple of weeks ago.View attachment 208214



At first glance, it looks like a gouge or chisel.  Can we see pictures from the ends and from the side?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jun 17, 2020)

Totally forgot to post this. Its a spur trigger revolver I dug in a 1880s era farm dump.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 17, 2020)

Found this Voight's Match 



safe. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 19, 2020)

Does finding under an 1800s house crawlspace count?

Found some old cans under there in the cool dark air, including this Sugar Corn soldered can:
Also found a GW Merchant's Gargling oil with label intact. "For Man or Beast" (!).


----------



## sandchip (Jun 19, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Does finding under an 1800s house crawlspace count?...



Heck, yes!


----------

